

Cisco to Buy Network Security Company OpenDNS for $635M - moritzplassnig
http://www.wsj.com/articles/cisco-to-buy-network-security-company-opendns-1435668508

======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9804774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9804774).

